# displaying



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 18, 2008)

so lately i have been picking up some nice bottles but have been bothered by the fact that most of my stuff is all in boxes, especially the hundred somthing flasks i have, when an old friend of my father asks me if i want my dads old bottle cabinet back, it happened at just the right time and i got something really cool to remember my father with, the person who got me started on this mentally ill hobbie. so heres what i got displayed around the house now. again sorry about the quality i need a new camera.





 the top two shelfs




 the bottom two




 and above the cabinet




 and these are some unembossed whiskey cilinders and some unembossed quart flasks that are above my kitchen cabinets not the greatest picture either


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice Nick!  You have some great looking bottles.  That was cool of your friend to give the cabinet back to you!


----------



## ktbi (Nov 18, 2008)

I like it Nick...Do you have the bottles attached (sticky glued) to the shelves?
 Thnks for sharing....Ron


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys. ron, i actully dont have anything sticky on the bottoms and that does kind of worry me, i had planned on looking into that. my old man used sticky stuff on his bottles but he still ended up boxing his all up and selling his cabinet sometime after the world sieres of baseball in 1989, but for the life of me i cannot remember why.[]


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2008)

MAN THEY IS ALL GREAT BOTTLES! BUT I GOT TO GET ME ONE OF THOSE COBALT FLASKS WHEN I GROW UP! BEAUTIFUL! JAMES


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice display, Nick. I love plain bottles in unusual colors. I have started a set of rectangular unembossed panel medicines that are colored. It's great that Dad's old cabinet is back with you.  ~Jim


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 18, 2008)

Some very beautiful and colorful bottles there Nick displayed in a very handsome cabinet and as Jim said it's great that the cabinet back with you  Kodos .
       bill


----------



## farmgal (Nov 19, 2008)

So nice to have such great memories! You did an awesome job with your display! You can see you took time to place each bottle just so. Well done! farmgal


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 22, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  NorCalBottleHunter
> 
> thanks for the comments guys. ron, i actully dont have anything sticky on the bottoms and that does kind of worry me, i had planned on looking into that. my old man used sticky stuff on his bottles but he still ended up boxing his all up and selling his cabinet sometime after the world sieres of baseball in 1989, but for the life of me i cannot remember why.[]


 
 Yep, after 1989 my collection went on permanent "Wrapped in Newspaper In Divider Box" display.  Except the labeled/contents stuff which went into loose mylar bags and into divider boxes. Over 100 flasks?  Any of those local embossed coffin/pumpkinseed/dandy style flasks?


----------



## glass man (Nov 22, 2008)

WOULD YOU TRADE FOR THE COBALT STRAP SIDE FLASK? MAY NOT HAVE ANYTHING WORTHY ,BUT CURIOUS JUST THE SAME! EMAIL ME OR PM! JAMIE


----------



## donalddarneille (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice display! I would love to be able to display my bottles in the open like that but kids and pets dictate that I keep everything displayed in an enclosed case or on a very high shelf. Mostly I'm curios about how you can post multiple pictues in one post on this sight, I've got much I would love to share but the time and effort to make a sepperate post for every picture proves to be overly time consuming. (?????)


----------



## farmgal (Nov 22, 2008)

Boy do I understand not having things out because of pets. Dirt and fur everywhere. How about if you do some groups of bottle or whatever you want to show us Donald. Would that work? Just an idea. farmgal


----------



## donalddarneille (Dec 1, 2008)

Guess I could give that a try, but in some instances there is nothing like a good close-up of a single bottle to show the bubbles and whittle!


----------

